# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ

## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε τα μέλη μας ότι το Σάββατο 26/05/07 μαζί με την εφημερίδα ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, θα κυκλοφορήσει το περιοδικό "ΕΝ ΠΛΩ". H συγκεκριμένη έκδοση ΕΝ ΠΛΩ είναι αφιερωμένη στη προσέλκυση νέων στα ναυτικά επαγγέλματα. 
Ένα θέμα της έκδοσης αυτής προέρχεται από τις συζητήσεις του naytilia.gr – και συγκεκριμένα από την ενότητα 'ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ'._ (σελίδα 28 του περιοδικού ΕΝ ΠΛΩ)._
Θέλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν στο να οδηγηθεί η ιστοσελίδα μας να αναφέρεται σε τέτοιου είδους αξιόλογες δημοσιεύσεις και να προβάλλεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι ανεβάσαμε το σχετικό δημοσίευμα.

----------

